

Symbian Completes Biggest Open Source Migration Project Ever - pavlov
http://www.symbian.org/news-and-media/2010/02/04/symbian-completes-biggest-open-source-migration-project-ever

======
fierarul
Ok, so what do I have to do in order to fix some things, recompile and upload
a new version on my Nokia E71 ? Is this even possible ?

Looking forward to seeing Symbian-based distros for our phones but I have the
feeling this is more like the end of the road for Symbian, not the beginning
of an open-source explosion.

~~~
asmosoinio
I'm pretty sure it's just Symbian, not S60, the UI platform. So you can not
build E71 firmware with what they open sourced.

~~~
pavlov
No, the Symbian open source release includes S60 as well. (Although S60 is not
long for this world; it's going to be replaced by a new Qt-based layer in
Symbian^4 next year.)

That said, porting Symbian^(x) to the E71 would be a major effort. The S60 5th
Edition UI layer seems to assume a screen resolution of at least 640*360. Even
if that were resolved, I'm not sure how one would get the software on the E71.

Apparently some Samsung users have created customized Symbian firmware
upgrades, so maybe it's a more realistic prospect for S60 5th Edition devices.

~~~
fierarul
So this means that the open-source announcement is useless for me (and
presumably other users having older devices -- if you could call my less than
1 year E71 old).

Who benefits from this announcement ?

I would love to see open-source "cell-phone" distros but I think they won't
happen very soon.

